# Breathing heavy



## bforbitch

I just got my pit pup today. He is 7 weeks and he breathes very heavy when sleeping and even while awake. The person I bought him from claims he has had 3 dewormings and 2nd set of shots. He is a bit large in the stomach so I am concerned about worms. I bought some dewormer today and just gave him some to be on the safe side. Opinions?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Deworming is good; however, if I remember correctly, puppies breathe heavy. Have you taken your puppy to the vet yet? Most of the breeders I know have it in the contract that you have 72 hours to get the puppy to your vet to be checked out; additionally, your pup needs to be looked over by a vet to make sure he is dewormed, vaccinated etc.


----------



## bforbitch

I am making an appointment with the vet Monday. He seems to be healthy. He eats well, plays around, chews A LOT. This is only day one of course. He just reminds me of a fat kid,the way he breathes.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

bforbitch said:


> I am making an appointment with the vet Monday. He seems to be healthy. He eats well, plays around, chews A LOT. This is only day one of course. He just reminds me of a fat kid,the way he breathes.


 Pretty sure its normal in puppies, at least mine did it anyway.


----------



## angelbaby

mine all breathed heavy , if it sounds wheezy or coughing then you can be concerned. and as long as she is active and eating everything else seems normal it sounds ok . Like lauren said you should get them to the vet anyways for a check up and make sure everything is good anyways.


----------



## Cujo's Mom

definitely good to have an initial checkup with the vet, if not just for piece of mind, and all the things mentioned above. And my boys Cujo and Spartacus since they were pups, are LOUD snorers!


----------



## ames

hahaha my pup breathed wicked heavy as a youngster, awake, running, I think he has a bad sniffer I always said. Vet said its fine, he just a heavy breather lol I have attached the following file to show you what joy you may have to look forward too once he gets older  I swear he has sleep Appia or whatever the hell its called.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

@ Ames lol love it


----------



## performanceknls

Best to take any new pup to the vet to have them checked worse case it could be a heart issue. I bet your pup is healthy but best to always check with a vet


----------

